# My mice - a little photosession



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I tried to get some pictures today of my new mice. One of my friends gave me a tip, putting them on top of a drinking glass. Teh agouti doe didnt want to stay there, she just jumped down :roll: :lol: But the others stayed so I could get some shots.

As I wrote in my presentation, the mice are from a petstore, and i feel lucky that I got some that was a little fancy.
I am having a hard time deciding if the buck is himalayan or siamese seal point. When I look at him, he looks crem, but on pictures he is white. Also his eyes are not really red, they are ruby, but get red on pictures due to the flash. I guess I will know when i get to breed with him. I am also not sure about the brown satin mouse. I thought she was chocolate, but my friend says that she might be burmese?

Nomatter what they are really nice mice. The agouti is really friendly and climbs my hand whenever I put it down to her.

So here they are 

The buck



























The chokolate/burmese (??) doe









http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s23/ ... 231941.jpg




























The agouti doe


















The dove doe


















Please correct me if I get some colours wrong, I am new so there will probably be mistakes.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

The dove is probably A/* p/p.

Your fotos have a great quality! It is nice to see high quality pics like these! Continue the good work please, thank you!

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

But it is gray? Maybe the picture is a little poor (I can see how you might see it as creme) 

And thanks for the compliments on the photos. I have to take good pictures when I cant have great typed mice :roll: :lol:


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

They're all beautiful!


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Pretty pretty mice!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Anne said:


> But it is gray? Maybe the picture is a little poor (I can see how you might see it as creme)
> 
> And thanks for the compliments on the photos. I have to take good pictures when I cant have great typed mice :roll: :lol:


Not creme. 
Dove is a/a p/p, where a/a stands for nonagouti (black) and p/p for pinkeyed. I see a ticking of the fur in the pics, so I think it is not a/a, but A/*


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It doesn't looked ticked to me, just 'mealy' (pale tips and a darker undercoat) which can happen to doves very easily.

Lovely photographs!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

SarahY said:


> It doesn't looked ticked to me, just 'mealy' (pale tips and a darker undercoat) which can happen to doves very easily.
> 
> Lovely photographs!
> 
> Sarah xxx


Anne, you can clear this up: Do a close-up foto, while you blow into the fur.

Roland


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The first mousies is siamese. The brown one is chocolate. I really like your pied agouti!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

moustress: Thanks for the clear up, that was what I thought too  And the agouti is such a nice mouse, I really like her personality. And its funny because I didnt really want her and the dove, i just took them because they dodnt have many does, but not the agouti is the favorite!

Roland and sarah: thanks, I am utterly confused :lol: I have to read up on genetics  but thanks for the inputs, and I will try to blow it in the fur while taking a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I do not have the dove doe anymore  She was showing signs of an infection in the airways, so I put her to sleep as I didnt want to risk the others. I was actually more sad about it than I would have thought, but at least I think I gave her some good last days while I had her.

The others seem fine, I hope it will stay that way. I have become really happy about them.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Roland said:


> Anne said:
> 
> 
> > But it is gray? Maybe the picture is a little poor (I can see how you might see it as creme)
> ...


It's not proper ticking - doves and silvers can have a 'mealy' coat, as in, not even, and that can show itself as almost like ticking. This mouse looks like a dove girl, probably a little older, hence the reason her coat is not in as good condition as the younger mice shown in the pix.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Anne said:


> I do not have the dove doe anymore  She was showing signs of an infection in the airways, so I put her to sleep as I didnt want to risk the others. I was actually more sad about it than I would have thought, but at least I think I gave her some good last days while I had her.
> 
> The others seem fine, I hope it will stay that way. I have become really happy about them.


Just saw that - shame, but she did look older than the others. they look really healthy!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree. I think she might have been an old mouse that the breeder had no use for anymore and therefore placed it with the others in the petstore. But it was still a bad feeling to kill her, even though I think it was a good decission.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Loganberry said:


> It's not proper ticking - doves and silvers can have a 'mealy' coat, as in, not even, and that can show itself as almost like ticking. This mouse looks like a dove girl, probably a little older, hence the reason her coat is not in as good condition as the younger mice shown in the pix.


Heather, it is obviously sometimes not so easy to tell, one of the mice you gave to me as "champagne" gave birth to agoutis, when I crossed it with a black mouse


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

ooooh i love the chocolate one  gorgeous xx


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

thank you


----------

